# Awesome day fishing with captain delynn sigler 11-26-12



## oldschool440 (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome day fishing with Captain Delynn Sigler 11-26-12

Limit on aj, groupers (mostly scamps and a snowy), tile fish, almaco jacks, mingos, and white snappers. 

Caught some gag groupers and large snappers had to throw back.

Captain Delynn is the best charter captain for any offshore trip. He consistently put us on large fish and we usually have our bag limit on any fish that is in season.

Thanks again Captain Delynn.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

He is the man! Nice mess of fish!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet! Been checking offshore reports everday .great report


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

those are a couple of PIG mingos in that pic!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful props Keith. But, you two did all the catching I was just there to help out. Its always nice to go fishing with you and your wife. Lots of laughs and smiles all day. Good day with great people is what life is about. Maybe next time we can keep those gags and snappers. I look forward to our next trip. Thanks again buddy for everything.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Man, I would love to catch some of those.

How much does a charter trip for 1 - 2 people cost?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

He is the best freelance captain on our coast. Whatever the price is, it's worth it and you will not be disappointed. Great job as always Delynn!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thats a nice box of fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats some fine scamps. delynn knows where they live.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Our gulf is obviously lacking fish...yeah right.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice box of fish


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Man that is one heck of a cooler full of fish. Great job.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Catch


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Paxton, Sorry it took me so long to get you a response but I have been out of town. Just got back home last night. Tried to send you a private message but was blocked. Give me a call and I will tell you all about my trips. I did not want to bore everyone on here with all the details. Thanks for the interest in my service. I look forward to talking with you soon. 
Capt. Delynn
850-689-3133 hm/office
850-758-2165 Cell


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing on those good eats!


----------

